# So... what exactly IS a fursona?



## OutFoxed (Nov 8, 2010)

Is it specifically your avatar on the forums or FA, or can it be any pic of what you think yourself might look like?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 8, 2010)

It's basically a character used to represent you, however exaggerated and stupid it may be.


----------



## Asswings (Nov 9, 2010)

Think of it like a costume. Just something you 'wear' so that you're more easily recognized on the internet, where people can't see your face.

It's easier and more fun to remember "That awesome blue and orange husky" than "Blahblahblahusername8837"


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Nov 9, 2010)

Seems like it's hard to figure out simple things.


----------



## Lapdog (Nov 9, 2010)

An object or animal you use to represent yourself ether on the internet and/or RP games.


----------



## PoisonUnagi (Nov 16, 2010)

That thing that I need to MAKE already...


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 16, 2010)

PoisonUnagi said:


> That thing that I need to MAKE already...


 
A dwemer war bot?

Ok?

Well a fursona is a description of you. Think of it like a picture you see on a driver's license.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Nov 16, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Well a fursona is a description of you. Think of it like a picture you see on a driver's license.


 Pretty much this. At least that's how I view it.


----------



## Snowykoeld (Nov 16, 2010)

i thought a fursona was the aniamal/thing you are INSIDE, like if you had a choice of what you'd look like you'd be a (ex.) Puma


----------



## PoisonUnagi (Nov 16, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> A dwemer war bot?
> 
> Ok?





Fenrari said:


> Well a fursona is a description of you. Think of it like a picture you see on a driver's license.


 

Sweet, you recognised the centurion  
Obviously, that's not my fursona. Once I can draw for half a turd, I'll make a real one...


----------



## Jesie (Nov 16, 2010)

A fursona is a wolf, fox, a wolf/fox, or a horse with a huge penis.

Didn't you know that already?


----------



## Snowykoeld (Nov 16, 2010)

Jesie, please at least act a SMIDGE civilized? i don't think thats a good introduction to newbies...


----------



## Jesie (Nov 16, 2010)

If you've somehow failed to notice, this IS the honest depiction to what a furry is.


Civilized or not, it's the truth.


----------



## Willow (Nov 16, 2010)

Jesie said:


> If you've somehow failed to notice, this IS the honest depiction to what a furry is.
> 
> 
> Civilized or not, it's the truth.


 But I don't have a huge penis


----------



## Jesie (Nov 16, 2010)

Well you don't! But a good 80% of them do! And most of them are either dog penises on a fox or HUGE HORSE PENIS.

It's true! Just look at FA's front page in case you feel as if I am lying in any fashion.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 16, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Well you don't! But a good 80% of them do! And most of them are either dog penises on a fox or HUGE HORSE PENIS.
> 
> It's true! Just look at FA's front page in case you feel as if I am lying in any fashion.



No Jesie, you can't burst that poor fox's bubble. he won't feel uber specialz


----------



## Jesie (Nov 16, 2010)

Daw! Did I upset the fox and dragon?

_So sorry! Please accept my most most sincere apolog-_ LOLOLOLAWLLL, OH LAWLDY, Couldn't get through that one with a straight face!


----------



## PATROL (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't consider myself a tyre if that's what you are asking.
Fursona IS kind of an avatar/display picture, or so called: your identity you use to represent yourself in front of the others. how personally close to you it is - it's up for you to choose. Usually it is something representing you or something you like.


----------



## Slyck (Nov 22, 2010)

It's an alter ego to be used when typefucking some random slut on the webs. 

Most people here would gag if they imagine _themselves _in any type of sexual contact.

I'm not actually stretching the truth that much.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Nov 27, 2010)

An idealized projection of the self.


----------

